# Contouring, and a few other things . . .



## KMFH (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey all, ive been a member for a while, but havent posted a whole lot, im real bad about lurking!  Anyways tho, im lookin for some honest opinions and critisism, and this is a great place for it.  
The first one is a before, and the next couple are after. All i did was foundation, contouring and l/s and mascara.  I really need opinions on these, does it look natural, did i forget a spot, etc, 'specially on the nose.  
Then i threw in a couple of other looks for prosperities sake!
Oooh also a shout-out to all the guys on here that insipire me alot! Esp. Risa, ur an amazing artist, and seem like an amazing person as well.
TIA all, i look forward to ur suggestions . . .


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 10, 2006)

I like the pic of you in the glasses. That makeup looks hot, girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the brows!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 10, 2006)

Your contouring looks great! If you are planning on doing contouring for street wear you may wish to go a tad bit lighter on your shadow, just to prevent things looking un-natural close up.


----------



## user4 (Feb 10, 2006)

i love ur glasses!!!!!!!


----------



## colormust (Feb 10, 2006)

hello there...i have a fellow lurker **hides in shame** hehehehehe

i can only see one pic of you (work computer = big brother), it looks really good and soft. love the lip colors

what colors did you use


----------



## missytakespics (Feb 10, 2006)

i personally think its flawless...im a huge fan of contouring and you did a greast job - what products and brushes did you use for it?


----------



## Henna (Feb 10, 2006)

You look great!  What did you use for contouring?  I need a little help w/my wide nose


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, you're striking, and the contouring looks great! what brush did u use?


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

You do great work! Simply lovely!

I am not great at contouring so sadly I am not give any tips but I think you did a great job!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 10, 2006)

I think all the pics look great.  I don't know anything about contouring but I think it's looks great.
Loving the pics with the red lips.  Your lips are a fantastic shape.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 10, 2006)

LOVE the lips.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 10, 2006)

I think it looks great! I as well, don't know anything about contouring. So I can't really say if it looks bad or not. Overall I think you did a good job. I love your glasses too.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Your Contouring Rocks! Did You Use Creme To Contour Or Powder? Excellent Job Especially The Pic With Your Glasses On The Contouring Makes Your Features Perfect!


----------



## KMFH (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the sweet complements everyone!!! 
 As for what i used, Kevyn Aucoin SSE (foundation and highlighting), KA Loose powder, Trucco face creme (for contouring), and EL loose powder in Deep (also for contouring).  The l/s is a mix of Trucco Simply Red and Ripe, and KA Talula (coral red), and KA l/l too.  I did everything with my fingers for the most part, minus the powder and l/s. For those i used KA powder brush and lip brush.  I did go over the SSE with a sponge tho.  
 I did it for pictures, for a later date on someone else, just wanted to see if i still had 'it' or not! Also i wanted to see my nose thinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Believe me tho, its looked crazy in person, so believe people when they say contouring isnt for day!!
Thanks everyone tho!!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 10, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## missytakespics (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KMEFH* 
_Thanks for all the sweet complements everyone!!! 
 As for what i used, Kevyn Aucoin SSE (foundation and highlighting), KA Loose powder, Trucco face creme (for contouring), and EL loose powder in Deep (also for contouring). The l/s is a mix of Trucco Simply Red and Ripe, and KA Talula (coral red), and KA l/l too. I did everything with my fingers for the most part, minus the powder and l/s. For those i used KA powder brush and lip brush. I did go over the SSE with a sponge tho. 
I did it for pictures, for a later date on someone else, just wanted to see if i still had 'it' or not! Also i wanted to see my nose thinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Believe me tho, its looked crazy in person, so believe people when they say contouring isnt for day!!
Thanks everyone tho!!_

 
thanks for the tips...i too find contouring is only good in pictures, in person most people look like drag queens.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 10, 2006)

pretty! i like the last one best.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 10, 2006)

wow you have really defined features. i like


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 10, 2006)

u did a wonderful job the pictures came out really good i would just say tone it down for a more natural look but i like it that dark aswell (but i am sure u know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ur complextion looks so different with the red lips and cheeks done what did u use


----------



## firefly (Feb 10, 2006)

you're really beautiful! i love all the looks! and im bad at lurking too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't have time or guts to post pics...


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 10, 2006)

you have awesome lips!! love the red !


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 10, 2006)

KMEFH said:
			
		

> My favorite,.. love the whole barely there with the BAM red lips on you.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 10, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## nordic_doll (Feb 10, 2006)

ooo the contouring is AWESOME. you should do a tutorial for that!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 10, 2006)

I love the fourth picture very pretty colors you have on!


----------



## KJam (Feb 11, 2006)

lovely - you have true talent


----------



## brandi (Feb 11, 2006)

girl are you crazy.... this look is beautifullll!!!! i love it... your lips look HOOTT!


----------



## adrianneg (Feb 11, 2006)

Gorgeous Brows!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow you did an amazing job at the contouring!  To me, it looks natural (obviously not for street makeup of course).  Your application looks very clean and precise.  What shades did you use for sculpting those cheekbones?


----------



## MelodyKat (Feb 12, 2006)

Girl you have awesome lips and nice job on the contouring! Love the red lips!


----------



## inesma (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice. Your red lips remind me of Scarlett Johanson.


----------



## Midgard (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, you're soo skilled! Perfect!


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2006)

Gorgeous. I do not know how it looks in real life, but in the pic, it looks so natural. PLEASE do A TUTORIAL of this. pleease


----------



## sallytheragdol (Feb 14, 2006)

You are stunning...omigosh that before picture kills me....your so naturally gorgeous without any makeup. 
The contouring looks really great for photos, the only thing I can say is I wouldn't wear it quite that heavy in real life, I'd lighten up on the shadow just a touch.


----------



## capytan (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE this. Please do a tut!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 7, 2006)

absolutly stunning........ u did great with the contouring


----------



## Katura (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks great! I love the red lips!


----------



## Kim. (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree absolutly stunning, I love your contouring! What did you use for the red lips and in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this picture?


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Nov 8, 2006)

wow very beautiful love the contourin


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 8, 2006)

Your sooo pretty and everything looks great!  I'm luvin your lips especially!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2006)

you look fabulous! i really like those red lips on you


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 9, 2006)

The contouring looks REALLY good in those red lips pictures. I agree with the person that said you should do a tutorial on the contouring!!!


----------

